# "Minnie" traction engine



## Lindo (Dec 4, 2013)

Looking for a source of the build plans for the Minnie traction engine.
I have purchased the book.
Plans can be photo copies on A4 8" X 11" paper and sent via email.
Willing to pay for the efforts.
Thanks

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 4, 2013)

The Minnie traction Engine is a LC mason design
Plans can be purchases here. 
http://www.ajreeves.com/minnie-traction-engine-378-c.asp 
It is against the rules here to even ask for copies of these plans .
Sharing plans protected by copyright is illegal and not permitted. 


You may ask to buy a used second hand plan set in the buy sell trade wanted to buy area.

Tin


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 4, 2013)

If you have the book you don't need the plans, I built my one just using the book.

Modelengineeringwebsite is currently publishing metric drawings which are free to download with some useful 3D images which make it easy to see how things go together.

J

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Metric_Minnie_3.html


----------



## Lesgsy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi
I built my minie using Black Gate engineering supply's fore plans castings etc,
The service and prices are 2nd to non,
Hope you in joy your build,
                     Les.


----------



## twombo (Sep 4, 2014)

Jason

Thank you for the link!!!! That gets best link of the year KUDOS from me.

Tausand Danke!!!

twombo


----------



## Hrcoleman66 (Sep 9, 2014)

They have just started a series for a simple steam roller as we'll... 
The Minnie scares the hell out of me at the moment, but the Steam roller plan might be a good starter for me...
Look forward to seeing updates on your Minnie!

Cheers,
Hugh


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 9, 2014)

Yep,the book is all you need,built mine with the book alone,on problems.
I havent steamed it yet,dont want to get it dirty
Don


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------

